# jda mute command error



## Lukasbsc (15. Jan 2021)

Hallo!
Mein Freund meinte, ich solle ihm doch einen Discord bot mit einem 'mute' Befehl coden, jetzt stoße Ich jedoch auf das Problem, dass bei folgendem Code immer ebenfalls folgender error ausgegeben wird.

Der folgende code ist in einer MessageReceivedEvent event-Methode:

```
if(args[0].equalsIgnoreCase(Main.prefix + "mute")){
                Role role = event.getGuild().getRoleById("798838385455136779");
                Member member = event.getGuild().getMemberById(args[1].replace("<@!", ">"));
                if(!event.getMember().getRoles().contains(role)){
                    event.getGuild().modifyMemberRoles(member, role);
                    eb.setAuthor("AutoMod");
                    eb.setColor(Color.RED);
                    eb.setTitle(userTag[0] + " got muted for: " + args[2] + ".");
                }
                else{
                    event.getGuild().removeRoleFromMember(member, role);
                    eb.setAuthor("AutoMod");
                    eb.setColor(Color.RED);
                    eb.setTitle(userTag[0] + " got unmuted.");
                }
                channel.sendMessage(eb.build()).queue();
```

Hier wird mir nun folgende Fehlermeldung ausgegeben:
ERROR JDA - One of the EventListeners had an uncaught exception
java.lang.NumberFormatException: The specified ID is not a valid snowflake (>295213942043574274>). Expecting a valid long value!
    at net.dv8tion.jda.api.utils.MiscUtil.parseSnowflake(MiscUtil.java:118)
    at net.dv8tion.jda.api.utils.cache.MemberCacheView.getElementById(MemberCacheView.java:65)
    at net.dv8tion.jda.api.entities.Guild.getMemberById(Guild.java:736)


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (15. Jan 2021)

Lukasbsc hat gesagt.:


> >295213942043574274>


Sind die spitzen Klammern ggf. in dem Snowflake String?


----------

